# Kiri Te Kanawa, A Concert To Remember



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article about Kiri Te Kanawa’s 2006 concert in Warsaw’s philharmonic. 

Looking back I would say that the year 2006 was a great one. This being the case since Italy won the World Cup and I got to see my idol, Kiri Te kanawa in concert at Warsaw’s philharmonic. As for Kiri Te Kanawa, it is this very elegant soprano from New Zealand who is one of my favorite all time singers. This due to not only her stupendous voice but acting ability which coupled with her beauty make her lovely not only to listen to but watch; specially in roles like “Maria” in the opera “Simon Buccanegra”. This being an opera by Verdi which I once bought on DVD many years ago given it not only had her in the main soprano part but Placido Domingo in the main tenor part of Gabriele, who happens to be the man engaged to Kiri Te Kanawa or at least in the opera.

I must say that it was after hearing this particular performance of “Simon Buccanegra” (recorded live at New York’s Metropolitan opera) that I become a fan of Te Kanawa; finding her dazzling in this role in which she displayed all her qualities as a performer. Naturally I would go on to watch the DVD over and over again, as such was my fascination with this version of this opera by Verdi in which the conductor was James Levine. 

Regarding Te KaNawa however it was then that I became a fan and even purchased her greatest hits CD which not only included her interpretations of opera arias but of some popular songs such as “Let’s Face The Music And Dance” and “Just The Way You Look Tonight”. It was also during this time that I found out that Kiri Te Kanawa was part Irish and part M&#257;ori along with having performed in the original version of “Westside Story”; next to Jose Carreras. 

I must confess that it did not take long for me to become a big fan of hers, as I tried to catch her performances as often as I could on “Mezzo” and it happened one day while walking the streets of Warsaw that I saw a poster promoting her concert at the philharmonic. I, at first could not believe that she was coming to Warsaw but as soon as my eyes verified what they had seen I went over and got two tickets for her concert. This would be a grand occasion and I could feel it, as I would be seeing live the woman whom I had heard so many times on TV singing such lovely arias as “O Mio Babbino Caro”, “Mi Chiamano Mimi” and many more. 

The wait was not long yet I could not stop thinking of the concert till the day on which it finally came on. It being a Saturday in the month of September when I finally got to see the great Kiri Te Kanawa in concert. Kiri Te Kanawa, was brilliant in performing songs from her recent album which included Argentine songs such as “El Clavel Del Aire Blanco” and “Que Linda La Madreselva!”. Her performance live let me see why she was a performer who was so much in demand in the opera world as her voice was abundant yet she did not force it in anyway. Kiri Te Kanawa having a voice that had a natural beauty about it which adorned the theatre as a great masterpiece would a museum. 

The concert was one of the most charming I had ever seen as there was a certain grace and dignity about her which was clear for all to see as she performed song after song in a night of sheer delight. Naturally she being an opera singer also performed opera arias, most notably “O Mio Babbino Caro” by Puccini from “Gianni Schicchi” which even brought on a cheer loud enough to resemble a rock concert. As for me it was a night I will never forget and though I did not get to meet Kiri Te Kanawa in person, I did mention her in my book “New York’s Opera Society” as being the soprano who sings next to Domingo in Wagner’s “Gotterdammerung”.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice article. Kiri is one of my faves as well. In fact, it's her recording of West Side Story with Carreras that formed my introduction to operatic voices. I love that Simon Boccanegra DVD as well.


----------



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

thank you for your comment Kiri is mentioned in my book "New York's Opera Society" along with Jose Carreras.


----------

